# Copy highlighted text all at once



## rahul_c (Feb 1, 2011)

I am using adobe reader 10 and it has a great highlighting tool, I was trying to make notes using pdf textbooks but its taking lot of time.

Is there any way to copy all the highlighted text at once or mark text at different places in same pdf file and copy it all at once?

Please reply fast only 27 days left for exams and I am already freaking out!! 
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2011)

You will need PDF Editor for this and I dont think there is any free software to do this


----------



## rahul_c (Feb 1, 2011)

Tell me name of any PDF editor which does it?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 5, 2011)

I havn't found any PDF editor, which can serve your purpose, but I think I can help you a bit.

My theory is based on the fact that while it isn't possible to mark different portions of a pdf file and copy all of them together, BUT it is possible to keep copying texts from different sources like a pdf file, which would be going to a temporary place called clipboard. And then you can just paste the entire amount of texts which you have been copying so far, at a single place, in its entirety.

But the main problem is that clipboard can only hold one copy+paste item at one time. So you would have to use a tool, called, Clipboard Magic. Just install it from *www.cybermatrix.com/cmdownloads.html and run it. 
Now just keep copying the texts from various sources, and keep a watch on how, Clipboard  Magic keeps ALL of them in a neat list.
After you are done copying and ready to paste, just select "Copy All Clips To Clipboard" from Edit menu, and now you can paste the entire amount of text you had copied, in any text editor.

Hope this could help.


----------



## rahul_c (Feb 7, 2011)

^Thanks it works, just select-copy at different places and paste all at once. I am done with making notes anyways but it will come handy latter, now trying to solve questions.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 7, 2011)

I guess, I was a little late in my response... 
But glad, that I could help. And in the process, learned something new. (Ya, me too got to know about this process while researching).
All de best for your exams.


----------

